
Paul Graham comments on Tesla's “fleet of haters” - oska
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1122987659079618563
======
DeonPenny
Glad people are pointing this out. Its a damaging trend for tech companies to
have something like this happen.

------
tim333
I had a read of the tweets. It is an interesting phenomenon.

